# Help suggest a Tripod for Landscape, low angle shots



## killswitch (Oct 6, 2012)

I am looking to get myself a tripod that is suitable for the listed gears. I am looking to get something that is well built, sturdy and will last a long time. I often like to take long exposure shots, often in portrait modes as well. I would like something that is easy and that you can quickly tumble the mounted gear. I liked those ball joint heads as I thought it was pretty intuitive and easy to use. I currently have a couple of old tripods and I hate screwing and unscrewing knobs to tilt or swivel in order to get the desired frame for the shot.

Oh, so I do landscape. Like shooting from low angles as well. If there are any features in tripod that I may like then by all means please suggest them. I dont have much idea about tripods hence the post.

I would use the tripods to mount the following gears
5D Mark III, with attached lens such as
1) 24-70L f2.8
2) 70-200 f2.8 L IS

I dont see myself ever using lenses heavier than the 70-200. That being said I would like something that can bear the load and wont wobble in windy conditions. Any advice is greatly appreciated. ^_^


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd consider a Really Right Stuff Versa 2-series and a BH-40 head.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 6, 2012)

The Manfrotto 055XPROB is a superlative tripod, especially for low-angle / macro work on the ground, and it's pretty inexpensive. It's not as light as the carbon fiber tripods, but it's not all _that_ heavy.

Put a Really Right Stuff BH-40 on that, and you're good to go.

If weight is an object and money isn't, RSS is making some great carbon fiber tripods.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 7, 2012)

Are you planning to travel with your tripod? If so I'd recommend something Carbon Fibre like the Manfrotto 055cxpro4, if not a manfrotto 055xprob will suffice. 

+1 Neuro's tripod head advice


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 7, 2012)

a gorillapod
curl 2 legs up to support the lens and the back leg out the back to stabilise
and your camera will be 2 inches off the ground and solid


----------



## Standard (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd highly recommend Gitzo. I have the GT2542L Mountaineer & the GT3542XLS Systematic. Expensive but you only need to buy once.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 7, 2012)

If you're looking at a more affordable option for occasional use, I've been using a carbon fibre Triopo tripod and ball-head for the last few years with success.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 7, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> The Manfrotto 055XPROB is a superlative tripod, especially for low-angle / macro work on the ground, and it's pretty inexpensive. It's not as light as the carbon fiber tripods, but it's not all _that_ heavy.
> 
> Put a Really Right Stuff BH-40 on that, and you're good to go.
> 
> ...



+1 055XPROB Very good for Macro work. it is solid and hefty. If you are weight sensitive, the Carbon fibre version is available for $$$ more. The best part is you can shoot grass while being at eye level with this.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the carbon fiber Manfrotto. Outstanding! Macro work with it from low level is easy and painless. Well designed.


----------



## jalbfb (Oct 7, 2012)

Another vote for the 055XPROB by Manfrotto. I went with the 324RC2 Manfrotto ballhead. I already had Manfrotto's rapid release plates so I opted for this head rather than exceeding my budget for the Really Right Stuff system (head and plates). If I could have I probably would have gone the RRS way, but at the time I knew that I would spring for the 5D3 when it came out so I was trying to conserve my allotted budget.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 7, 2012)

I use a Manfrotto 055XProB with a Manfrotto 322RC2 grip release ball head.

I've travelled the world with it for the last 3 years. Almost all of the shots here ( http://500px.com/friedmud ) were taken with it.

My only gripe in 10s of thousands of photos? Weight. I love the weight for how sturdy it is... but when trekking up a mountain there have been times when I've cursed it under my breath ;-)


----------



## Nathaniel Weir (Oct 7, 2012)

A gitzo 2542L with a Markin Q-10 Ball head. and remove the center column


----------



## killswitch (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely shots friedmud! Thanks a lot for all the nice suggestions guys. Yeah, I am leaning towards the Manfrotto 055XProb, just trying to figure out which head to get with it. The 322RC2 grip ball head looks nice!
I was initially looking at the Manfrotto 294 Aluminum 3-Section Tripod W/QR Ballhead: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/748116-REG/Manfrotto_MK294A3_A0RC2_294_Aluminum_3_Section_Tripod.html

and this one from Oben: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687307-REG/Oben_AT_3410_BA_00T_AT_3410_Aluminum_Folding_Tripod.html


But if 055XProb is the way to go then will most likely get that. I forgot to mention, I tend to take panorama shots of landscapes, architecture so was wondering if there are anything I need to keep in mind when getting a tripod + head.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 8, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Lovely shots friedmud! Thanks a lot for all the nice suggestions guys. Yeah, I am leaning towards the Manfrotto 055XProb, just trying to figure out which head to get with it. The 322RC2 grip ball head looks nice!



Thanks!

BTW - I think the 322 has been superseded by the 324 and 327.



killswitch said:


> But if 055XProb is the way to go then will most likely get that. I forgot to mention, I tend to take panorama shots of landscapes, architecture so was wondering if there are anything I need to keep in mind when getting a tripod + head.



Whoa - that does change things. You'll probably _not_ want to get a joystick ballhead like the 32x... you'll want a ball-head that has independent locks and swivels in each direction so you can get perfect panoramas. The joystick is great for landscapes and macro work... but not good for panoramas (it's almost impossible to rotate it perfectly left to right... you might be able to twist the center column for that purpose... but it's not going to be as good as a purpose built head).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2012)

killswitch said:


> I tend to take panorama shots of landscapes, architecture so was wondering if there are anything I need to keep in mind when getting a tripod + head.



If you've got foreground elements with straight lines in your pano shots, you need to keep in mind the no-parallax point, and the fact that you should be rotating around that, and not your tripod mount hole. Budget permitting, Really Right Stuff makes great pano gear.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 8, 2012)

There is no one good tripod for all occasions... 

I've got a 18+ lb Majestic that I used to carry thru the Everglades. Whew... 

Old "Leica Tiltall" still going after 35 years

Assorted table top tinker-pods....

Think with tripods, is to be really good at stability, they have to have some weight. 

Almost any tripod will work well _IF_ you add a sandbag from its column.


----------



## picturesbyme (Oct 8, 2012)

if it's not "too late"  ... Vanguard ..

http://youtu.be/l9Gozx6P5XY

..and Feisol makes some awesome stuff too..


----------



## K-amps (Oct 9, 2012)

friedmud said:


> I use a Manfrotto 055XProB with a Manfrotto 322RC2 grip release ball head.
> 
> I've travelled the world with it for the last 3 years. Almost all of the shots here ( http://500px.com/friedmud ) were taken with it.
> 
> My only gripe in 10s of thousands of photos? Weight. I love the weight for how sturdy it is... but when trekking up a mountain there have been times when I've cursed it under my breath ;-)



Same here... I respect what it does but it is not my friend during hikes...


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 9, 2012)

K-amps said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > The Manfrotto 055XPROB is a superlative tripod, especially for low-angle / macro work on the ground, and it's pretty inexpensive. It's not as light as the carbon fiber tripods, but it's not all _that_ heavy.
> ...


+1
I can back that up have one for myself. Sturdy tripod and excellent for macro. And for your low angle shots, you can reverse the main tube and get your Camera down touching the ground if you don't mind using it upside down  At first it is distracting but you get used to it fast, a BG or 1D style Camera is easier to handle upside down by adding an "lefthanded" shutter button and controls for upside down!


----------



## K-amps (Oct 9, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > TrumpetPower! said:
> ...



LOL ;D I never stop learning from this site (my fault for not being a manual reader) I never knew the middle pole could be dismantled and affixed form the bottom.


----------



## Chewy734 (Oct 9, 2012)

3 Legged Thing Eric x4.

That'll get you all the low angle shots you want, plus it's an awesome tripod for general use. I personally like it much better than my Manfrotto 055XPROB tripod that others recommended.


----------

